# A tak je to se vším



## Tagarela

Ahoj,


Fellow, another line of Život je sen. 



* A tak je to se vším, řeknu jen, 
* *Vše o čem sním, je jako sen*


My attempt:


_And I'll sew in it, the only thing I say_
_about all I dream is just like I am _



The underlined part is a little strange to me, I'm not sure if I understood it well. 



Děkuji vám ještě jednou!


Nazdar.:


----------



## winpoj

Quite far off the mark this time.

And it is like this with everything is all I say
Everything I dream about is like a dream


----------



## Tagarela

Ahoj,

Thank you, Winpoj. And I'm sorry, I must correct the lyric, the last word is se*n* not se*m* - I was thinking it was a kind of pun. 

Can you explain better the _je to se_ _vším_? I thought that *vším* was a form of *všít*, isn't it?


----------



## winpoj

Yes, I took the typo into account in my answer.

"Vším" is the instrumental case of the pronoun "vše" or "všechno".

Tak je to se vším - It is like this with everything or It is the case for everything; not 100% sure what the best English translation is but you get the idea I hope.


----------



## texpert

Here's my attempt at English rendition: 

_And so it goes with everything I deem_
_All I fantasize about is like a dream_

Don't boo too loud..

The _*všít* _conjugation: 
_všiju, všiješ, všije, všijeme, všijete, všijí _


----------

